# Brother KH 551



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello all experienced MK's. I've borrowed a Brother KH 551 thinking that I will buy it if I like it. Does anyone have experience with this machine? I've been intimidated and reluctant to start learning how to use it. My hope to start off is to make some skirts with sock to worsted weight yarns. Is this a machine that can do this?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

daksha3 said:


> Hello all experienced MK's. I've borrowed a Brother KH 551 thinking that I will buy it if I like it. Does anyone have experience with this machine? I've been intimidated and reluctant to start learning how to use it. My hope to start off is to make some skirts with sock to worsted weight yarns. Is this a machine that can do this?


that is a standard gauge machine and worsted weight yarns don't work well on it. You may have to use every other needle to use that heavier yarn.

sock yarn would knit beautifully on it


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

daksha3 said:


> Hello all experienced MK's. I've borrowed a Brother KH 551 thinking that I will buy it if I like it. Does anyone have experience with this machine? I've been intimidated and reluctant to start learning how to use it. My hope to start off is to make some skirts with sock to worsted weight yarns. Is this a machine that can do this?


The 551 was my first machine. I bought it new in 1968. I knit a lot of things on that machine, but then replaced it with a punchcard machine in 1976.

The best yarns to use are fingering and lace weight. Sock yarn knits very well, too. Worsted weight, even every other needle can be difficult to knit because of the size of the needles and the thickness of the yarn.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

The 551 was a good little workhorse machine. You should not try to use worsted weight yarn on it as it can bend the needles and that machine is difficult to find needles because of the age.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I would buy a newer machine if I were you. One that has punchcards. Don't spend your money on something you are sure going to upgrade to a machine that does more. You have to hand manipulate stitches to get anything other than stocknknit.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

euvid said:


> I would buy a newer machine if I were you. One that has punchcards. Don't spend your money on something you are sure going to upgrade to a machine that does more. You have to hand manipulate stitches to get anything other than stocknknit.


I agree save your money and get something a little more versatile, If it turns out that machine knitting is not for you it will have better resale value and be easier to sell too


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Since you are only using this machine as a test to see if you like machine knitting, if it has a manual, go over it and try out the machine. Then decide if you want one with more features.


----------



## Tinna (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a brother profile KH551 and KR552 ribber. It is an 8 button machine. I purchased it from a person on this site. Looking now I got a marvelous deal. If you are just trying and never used a machine before. I suggest you go to YouTube there are several individuals that will show you. Just in case knitting machine are not manufactured so what ever you get may be a deal. Can the individual you are borrowing it from show you how to use it?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Tinna said:


> I have a brother profile KH551 and KR552 ribber. It is an 8 button machine. I purchased it from a person on this site. Looking now I got a marvelous deal. If you are just trying and never used a machine before. I suggest you go to YouTube there are several individuals that will show you. Just in case knitting machine are not manufactured so what ever you get may be a deal. Can the individual you are borrowing it from show you how to use it?


The Brother KH551 is a 4 button....not an 8 button.....Maybe you are mistaken as to what model number you have...


----------



## TNPetters (Dec 6, 2018)

The 551 is the one I have. It's wonderful to learn on. This is Bernat Baby Sport yarn.


----------

